# Paranormal Activity 2



## orb451 (Jun 30, 2010)

That's right Peter, part 2, as in TWO as in sequel:

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/movies/2010/06/30/2010-06-30_paranormal_activity_2_teaser_trailer_hits_the_internet_with_katie_possibly_retur.html




It's just a teaser trailer right now. The first one scared the living shit out of me for a brief time afterwards, had my first sleep paralysis experience. And yes, I'm among the small group of people that actually enjoyed the movie. Yes it was over-hyped, but I thought it was good.


----------



## Randy (Jun 30, 2010)

I liked the first and I'll definitely check this out.

As strange as it sounds, I actually really liked The Blair Witch Project 2.


----------



## orb451 (Jun 30, 2010)

Now I've never seen that, Blair Witch or the sequel, I remember them being super hyped too and I remember the same divided crowd. Some people loved it, and others hated it. Someday I'll check it out on Netflix or something


----------



## Randy (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah, the first movie was very understated. Given, a lot of people blamed it on being low budget, but I thought the atmospheric quality of it was great. As somebody who used to do a lot of hiking through the woods up here in the Northeast, it felt like one of those things you could see happening. I'd say Paranormal Activity brought it to another level, but it's still worth checking out.

The sequel really had nothing to do with the original, minus revolving around the same myth and having home video cameras involved, but the actual movie itself was filmed like a traditional Hollywood movie. As just a normal eerie horror movie with really low expectations, it wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 30, 2010)

I usually hate people that come into threads just to bash the subject matter, but I guess I'll be a hypocrite today.

I fucking HATED Paranormal Activity. I thought it was quite possibly one of the absolute WORST attempts of a 'movie' I'd ever seen. And I love low-budget, independent films (Which PA was not, btw).

Never gave The Blair Witch Project a decent chance. I hated it the first time I saw it, and walked out about a 1/3 of the way through. A friend rented it a while back, and I watched the entire film, but was more interested in downing as many shots of liquor as possible that night. 

Might give it another shot, but I doubt it. And I absolutely refuse to attempt to watch PA again.

/ hypocritical rant

I feel dirty now for being a hypocrite...I'm going to go shower now.


----------



## Evil7 (Jun 30, 2010)

yeah, it was weak... im only guessing part 2 would be better based on it could not get much worse.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 30, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> yeah, it was weak... im only guessing part 2 would be better based on it could not get much worse.



Shark Attack. 
Shark Attack 2.
Shark Attack 3.

Never think that just cause a movie was bad, the sequel will be better, just because they hit rock bottom the first time. Shovels are cheap.


----------



## Fred (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm going to be a hypocrite too and say that I've never been more disappointed by a film than I was by Paranormal Activity. I'm by no means a fan of the kind of film where you can barely breathe for fast-paced action and plot twists, but absolutely fuck-all happened in that bloody film, and not an entertaining fuck-all. Fuck-all happens in Paris, Texas and that is an absolutely wicked film. Fuck-all happens in Paranormal Activity, but it desperately needs something to happen to distract you from the dire acting and the fairly uninspiring premise.

This is not a YouTube-esque "if u lyk paruhnormal acktivitee ur gay" comment, just one attempting to express why I found the whole thing so damn infuriating. But anyway, that's slightly off-topic; I suspect I will watch the sequel, but try as I might I doubt I will go in expecting much from it!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 30, 2010)

I want to see this, what I don't want is the feeling uncomfortable around my own house at night, which is what I experienced for 2 weeks after the first film


----------



## orb451 (Jun 30, 2010)

To the guys saying you didn't like it, no problem  To each his own I guess, or "horses for courses" if you're British... though I don't know how common an expression that actually is.

That aside, what I *liked* about PA was that it was low-budget, no-name actors, setting was more YouTube-y and accessible for me. The premise wasn't original or that far out of left field and while scary probably isn't the word I should have used to describe it, it was more creepy than anything. For whatever reason, it pulled me in and I felt like I was watching a documentary.

Kind of like The Third Kind, even though I know it's fake, for some reason it just felt more authentic or accessible in a suspension of disbelief kind of way than say, the new Nightmare on Elm Street movie / remake. 

I agree that acting in PA was less than stellar, but to me, it fit the story better. If they'd used *big name actor* and *big name actress* it would have taken away a lot. Even if they had much better raw *acting* chops.

And yeah I agree that it moved at a snail's pace, but again, for whatever reason, that didn't really bother me much at all and seemed to enhance the creepiness. I also liked and admired their Hitchcockian way of building the suspense by what you *heard* and not what you *saw* directly. Lastly, I don't remember any score or sound track. That to me was another smart move, as music, however important, can sometimes take away from a story instead of being in service of it. Especially in a horror/scary movie where most music cues have been done to death and just serve to telegraph whatever punch they're about to throw at you.

Anyway, I don't think bad of you guys for dumping on the movie, lots of people hated the fuck out of it, and Avatar as another example. Guess it's just one of those polarizing movies that you either really liked or really hated.


----------



## Psychobuddy (Jun 30, 2010)

I wasn't I huge fan of the first one, but I did watch it and for the most part I enjoyed it, not saying it's a great movie but I did like it, and on that basis I'll see the second one.


----------



## Randy (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah, I liked the movie for all the reasons Rich mentioned.


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 30, 2010)

I just watched the trailer- I have no idea what the sequel will bring to the table.

I enjoyed the first movie the first time I watched it. 

Gotta ask, though, does anyone think that the guy would have stuck with that girl for so long if she didn't have an enormous rack?


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 30, 2010)

I enjoyed it for the most part. I did feel kinda creeped out after I saw it.
There were some really cool parts in the movie that I dug. Like the ouiji board spontaneously combusting and leaving demonic writing behind. Ending with the dude flying at the camera was sick too.

Overall they had some fantastic ideas that probably could've been better implemented. I think Ill check out 2 when it comes out. Hopefully it wont follow what blair witch 2 did, and just stick with the documentary thing....


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 30, 2010)

And before you guys label it 'THE WORST MOVIE EVER!' just remember its still a better movie than 'The Happening'.


----------



## Razorgrin (Jun 30, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> Shark Attack.
> Shark Attack 2.
> Shark Attack 3.
> 
> Never think that just cause a movie was bad, the sequel will be better, just because they hit rock bottom the first time. Shovels are cheap.


There are four _Deathstalker_ films (I use the word loosely). _Four_.



Demiurge said:


> Gotta ask, though, does anyone think that the guy would have stuck with that girl for so long if she didn't have an enormous rack?


TWU WUV (also, pretty huge bewbs). I probably would've stuck around, but I'm a supernatural-stuff nerd too; I'd've been the same way. "Okay, sweetie, let's just forget the camera. How do we make your spirit do stuff? Can we piss it off? I want to see it punch a hole in the wall. Can we train it?"

"Oh, yeah, the camera's off. Promise. Now let's get busy."


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 1, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> And before you guys label it 'THE WORST MOVIE EVER!' just remember its still a better movie than 'The Happening'.


 LOL at the end I was like .... well... WTF happened?


----------



## Bobo (Jul 1, 2010)

Want some really scary paranormal activity? Watch the old movie, Event Horizon


----------



## Malacoda (Jul 1, 2010)

Seeing as I hated the first one because it was not scary at ALL to me, and seeing as this one looks exactly the same but with a budget, I won't be either seeing this or be getting scared by it.

And I love how they showed the crowd at the ONLY scary part of the first one, which was more of a startling thing than anything else anyway


----------



## MFB (Jul 2, 2010)

Bobo said:


> Want some really scary paranormal activity? Watch the old movie, Event Horizon



It's been on my to-do list for some time now, I just downloaded it again too


----------



## Bobo (Jul 3, 2010)

MFB said:


> It's been on my to-do list for some time now, I just downloaded it again too



Watch it alone. Late at night. With a good surround sound. 

Well it was at least scary to me and all my friends when we saw it in the theater. Funny just a few days ago we talked about it, and we all thought it was one of the scariest movies ever.


----------



## MFB (Jul 3, 2010)

Bobo said:


> Watch it alone. Late at night. With a good surround sound.
> 
> Well it was at least scary to me and all my friends when we saw it in the theater. Funny just a few days ago we talked about it, and we all thought it was one of the scariest movies ever.



Good news is, tomorrow my family leaves for Texas so I have the house to myself!  Will possibly watch it then since I haven't seen it since like '99 or 2000 when I was a wee lad.


----------



## Razorgrin (Jul 3, 2010)

That movie _was_ pretty creepy. I should watch it again, too. As I recall, the Latin was incorrect, though.


----------



## Bobo (Jul 6, 2010)

Didin't they correct the Latin in the movie? Or at least what they thought they had heard? Or did the writers get it all wrong and fuck it up? lol


----------



## Razorgrin (Jul 7, 2010)

Bobo said:


> Didin't they correct the Latin in the movie? Or at least what they thought they had heard? Or did the writers get it all wrong and fuck it up? lol


I'm not sure. I just remember that something was wrong about it, but I haven't seen it since it came out. I couldn't even tell you what I thought was wrong.


----------



## Nights_Blood (Jul 12, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Now I've never seen that, Blair Witch or the sequel, I remember them being super hyped too and I remember the same divided crowd. Some people loved it, and others hated it. Someday I'll check it out on Netflix or something



I thought it was okay the first time, but after playing the PC game and learning the backstory, it somehow made the movie better. The ending's actually good though, pretty unsettling. 

The theatrical ending for Paranormal Activity kinda killed it for me, or at least the last few seconds. I'm okay with the alternate ending though.




Scar Symmetry said:


> I want to see this, what I don't want is the feeling uncomfortable around my own house at night, which is what I experienced for 2 weeks after the first film



Personally, I love it when a movie can do that, cause I have to be pretty immersed in it for it do that, and a lot of times, it'll be like one or two small things in the movie that ruin it for me.

My bro on the other hand, was terrified of "The Ring" for months. When it would come on, sitting on our living room, he'd be like "dude CHANGE IT!", then bolt out of the room 




Bobo said:


> Want some really scary paranormal activity? Watch the old movie, Event Horizon



Hell yes. The transmission they get from the Event Horizon (the ship) is... disturbing, to say the least.


----------



## Bobo (Jul 12, 2010)

Nights_Blood said:


> Hell yes. The transmission they get from the Event Horizon (the ship) is... disturbing, to say the least.



Yeah that little piece of cinema will probably never leave my head


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 13, 2010)

I really enjoyed the first film. I think it accomplished everything it set out to. The whole movie was uncomfortable leading up to the end sequence which scared the shit outta me 

(I know that means full of shit, but there was no scared shitless)


EDIT: Event Horizon was an amazing movie!!!!


----------

